
Don't Learn to Code in 2019, Learn to Solve Problems - sagartewari01
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI_G3oGYLeo
======
octokatt
Conversely, if you already learned how to solve problems, learn to code.

Especially for women or disabled folk, most likely you've been shoved to learn
how to define a problem, how to communicate effectively, how to break a
problem down.

If you've done that part already, just learn to code so you can apply your
skills to larger problems. Or better, get more of your time back.

------
rafaelvasco
Don't just think about solving problems. Think about making people's lives
better. Problems can be created just for the sake of being solved so that
companies can profit.

